# The new sport of "Bed Wrestling" :)



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it!! What a great way to start the morning!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL..what a vicious pair of marshmallows.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

LOL! Mitch is such a tease!! He wasn't gonna give up! Harry makes some very similar sounds to what I heard amongst all that! I think Harry and Mitch would be a match made in heaven...they play the same way!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are some talkative dogs you have there. They sure know how to get the humans woken up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That video just cracked me up. I love how Mister would just igore Mitch until he just had to speak up. The pups are a great alarm clock.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Love the yodels! I take it that's Mister? They are too cute - no sleeping in that bed when that's going on that's for sure!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it

















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That's a great thing to show to people who have a hard time distinguishing playing from fighting.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> That's a great thing to show to people who have a hard time distinguishing playing from fighting.


Yeah, did you see I posted it again to the thread where the girl asked about her puppy and if growling during play was OK?

And I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but we were already awake and the dogs had even been out and we were just back upstairs trying to get up the energy to cook breakfast for the slumber party. My three current dogs will NOT wake anyone up in the morning. If I sleep til noon (not that that ever happens!:uhoh, they'll sleep til noon. It's a really nice feature that I happened to get as an option when choosing my dogs!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Funny you mention that Karen. Mine don't move until I do. And if I get up for a pre dawn trip to the bathroom, they don't even bother to look at me. Somehow they know this is not the prelude to breakfast.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My two play like that. Despite being the smallest it is Willow that makes the most noise!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> Here's Mitch and Mister having a good wrestle on the bed in the morning. Hubby and I were both in it, still, so I had dog(s) on top of me a lot! Mitch is always the instigator, and Mister usually holds off a bit, making these very funny and strange sounds. I managed to get some on the video. He also does a tiny lip curl when Mitch barks at him. Before I had the camera (of course!) he would do a tiny curl at every single bark. Bark, curl, bark, curl... It's not a mean lip curl, it's just Mister's way.
> 
> So Cham, this'll give you a good idea of how Mitch likes to play!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> And I hate to burst everyone's bubble, but we were already awake and the dogs had even been out and we were just back upstairs trying to get up the energy to cook breakfast for the slumber party. My three current dogs will NOT wake anyone up in the morning. If I sleep til noon (not that that ever happens!:uhoh, they'll sleep til noon. It's a really nice feature that I happened to get as an option when choosing my dogs!


Hailey is the same way, MOST of the time. Except for yesterday am (Sunday of course), She decided to jump on the bed, walk all over us, and stare into our faces until we sent her back to her bed again. It was 6:30 in the am!!!!! We finally got up at 8:00 and she went bombing for the door. Guess I guess when you have to poop you have to poop. :doh:
Good Girl. She held it until we got up and not without some guilt when we realized what she wanted!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

This is a cute video! I played it last night for Murphy and he did the whole head tilt thing looking at the speakers.. It was so cute! I might have to play it again tonight for my amusment


----------

